# Blue otter mini lop needs a new home



## Silence (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi 
I am temporarily taking care of a blue otter mini lop doe that needs a new home. She came from a friend that wasn't able to look after her anymore and I agreed to help her find a new home. 
She is a pure breed, 7 months old, very small and very tame and cuddly. I live in Leicester. 
Inbox me if you are interested.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Is she neutered?

Is she vaccinated?


----------



## Silence (Nov 13, 2011)

No, she is not.


----------

